# INCE power station



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Old book but a goody with pics and none to technical :thumbsup:


http://incebps.org.uk/Links/inceA_station_handbook.htm


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Just gave it a glance-over ... But quite an impressive plant :thumbsup:

I didn't see any line diagrams though ... Like in your OP :blink:


The water plant, and control room reminded me of my early days working at the local water plant here


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Just gave it a glance-over ... But quite an impressive plant :thumbsup:
> 
> I didn't see any line diagrams though ... Like in your OP :blink:
> 
> ...



Its in there, just have to click on the icons .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

An apt piece of power plant history AT :thumbsup:


~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> An apt piece of power plant history AT :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ~CS~



Indeed, we have come a long way since then. But I cant help but appreciate the sheer simplicity.


----------

